Ask HN: What Do Hackers Eat? - julienreszka
======
jarjarbinks455
I'm an omnivore. Chicken, eggs, beef, broccoli, carrots, peas, potatoes, rice,
bread, cereal, milk, water, black coffee. Just about anything but this is what
comes to mind.

Avoid deserts and sugary drinks.

Exercise is weight lifting. Focus on explosive lifts with lots of rest between
sets to avoid lactic acid.

------
simplecomplex
Vegan. In the morning steel cut oats with soy milk nuts and fruits. Lunch
smoothie with nuts, seeds, fruits, protein powder. Dinner stir fry veggies
with tofu, maybe a homemade bean/barley chili. Dinner varies.

------
meerita
I do paleo diet:

Raw or barely cooked:

\- 100% grass feed meat.

\- Chicken, porc, lamb

\- Organs: brain, liver, etc.

and followed by:

\- Good quality non salted butter

\- Cheese, eggs, milk

\- 0 carbs

\- 0 Grains, raw or cooked vegetables

\- Yes to fermented vegetables, but in low quantity

\- No sugar, no processed food

\- Watermelon or other local food, in moderate quantity (1 o 2 per week)

~~~
lamchob
How do cheese/butter and paleo go together (serious question)? I thought paleo
is about non-processed foods. Which leads me to my second question: Why so few
vegetables/fruits?

~~~
meerita
Dairy is perfect paleo food. It's rotting process. It also contributes with
good bacteria for our body. While a cheese can be technically a "processed
food", it is not inside that group of processed food I'm talking: sauces,
cookies, etc.

------
shever73
Vegan with as much fruit as possible.

------
tcbasche
I lean towards the mediterranean diet; loads of fruit/veg, fish, olive oils,
grains etc.

Having said that I do enjoy a pizza on occasion :P

------
lamchob
Mostly a sports-oriented diet. I try to maintain a healthy balance between
carbs, protein(2g per kg bodyweight) and fat(1-1.2g per kg bodyweight). Meat
usually once a week. Loads of greens, fruits, eggs, oats, cheese/yoghurt and
nuts. Also whole-grain bread.

------
meiraleal
I do 95% carnivore, 5% cravings for ice cream and chocolates. To eat meat is
the most efficient way to create meat. Also, I drink water, coffee and whisky.

------
estilos
Pescatarian, but very little dairy or fish, really. I live by the sea and can
buy fresh on the piers or I'd probably skip it.

More detailed fruit and bread for breakfast, salads or soups for lunch, and a
highly variable dinner. Usually healthy but I like to buy what I feel like
that day and make it, rather than plan the whole day out.

------
throwaway8879
I eat chicken, eggs and beef and limit drinks to water and coffee.

------
gcheong
Omnivore but limited to 500 calories 3 days per week (Tues, Thurs, Sun - aka
alternate day fasting), free feeding all other days.

------
ghettolabs
Protein, Fat, and about 15Grams of Carbs a day.

------
daly
poptarts, hot dogs, hamburgers spaghetti

~~~
roland35
I love pop tarts too... they are my main vice

------
thisone
pretty balanced diet, high on veg, beans, and grains, medium on meat, low on
sugar.

I don't overly worry about it. We plan and cook and that really takes care of
it.

------
gt2
almost anything, but actively avoid sugar.

